# Saugeye in NE Ohio



## kingfisher88

I saw the artical in the Plain Dealer today about the saugeye. I have never been to any of the lakes listed. Is there any saugeye lakes in NE ohio? I only ever saw one up in canada a few years back. Wouldnt mind giving it a try. Thanks in advance!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER

kingfisher88 said:


> I saw the artical in the Plain Dealer today about the saugeye. I have never been to any of the lakes listed. Is there any saugeye lakes in NE ohio? I only ever saw one up in canada a few years back. Wouldnt mind giving it a try. Thanks in advance!


 There are saugeye in west branch,biggest I ever caught was 18 maybe 19 inches. Usually catch a couple most of the time when I go out, caught them trolling and casting the points. Know of guys catching bigger ones.
GOOD FISHING :C


----------



## Steel Cranium

Only those which flow into the Ohio may have saugeye. The closest to NE Ohio would be portage lakes (incl. nimisila), west branch, charles mills, pleasant hill. The state won't stock any lake that flows into Erie so the 'hybrid' saugeye gene pool doesn't mix with pure lines in Erie.


----------



## triton175

I can't find the info to back it up, but I think that West Branch has walleye, not saugeye. I heard that the state used to stock WB with walleye but has not for several years, that the fish in there are naturally reproducing. All of the eyes I've caught at WB were walleye.
If anyone knows how to find out which fish were stocked in Ohio lakes over the last several years please share that info. The ODNR site has info about what the hatcheries produce, but not where they end up.
Brian


----------



## saugeyesam

ok guys here's a rundown on suageye lakes in N.E Ohio these are lakes im positive the dnr puts saugeyes in.
1. Atwood lake.
2. Beach city (however im not sure they have stocked recently on account of the current condition of the lake or i should say lack of a lake its now a wetlands.)

3. Leesville
4. Piedmont 
5. Tappan
6. Pleasant Hill
7. Charle's Mills

the ODOW will give you the stocking info but you have to call for that information . the district office number's are on the DNR website.


----------



## JIG

Yes there is Saugeyes in WB. It has both walleyes and Saugeyes that were stopped 20 yrs ago along with wipers and stripers. Hard to believe Ohio does have a lake with all kinds of fish but dont want to stock it. Glad they survived this long! Dont think Id waste time fishin a lake that has a low population though. Dont know why they didnt put anything in any other Tri-county lake?(Berlin,Milton,ect)


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU

theres sauger in wb too alnog with walleye and saugeye


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU

their is saugeye in west branch just look here 
http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/wildlife/fishing/freport/prospectsnew_d3westbranch.htm
i think sauger are in there too


----------



## GoneBassin

You can fish portage lakes and Nimi for saugeye if you want, but I don't really know that I would if I had a choice. There have been no saugeye stocked in any of the lakes since 1997. However, when you do get ahold of a saugeye from these lakes, they can often be large.

Pleasant Hill is stocked yearly with at least 150,000 Fingerling
Charles Mill is stocked yearly with at least 50,000 Fingerling
Delaware Reservoir is stocked yearly, but each year they stock fewer
Atwood Lake is stocked yearly with 200,000 plus
Tappan Lake is stocked yearly with 300,000 plus and has increased each of the last 6 years
Leesville stocks about 100,000 a year.

However, I have found that if you are looking for saugeye, your best bet is possibly the small municipal reservoirs. I will list some of the best I have found and you can do a little more digging after that.

Archbold Reservoirs
Wauseon Reservoirs
Bellevue Reservoirs #5
Bucyrus Reservoirs #3 & #4

Hope this info helps some.


----------



## eyefinder

Gone Bassin, 
I'd like to try the Bucyrus reservoirs. I am assuming #3 is "Riley's Reservoir"? I am after walleye/saugeye, what have you had the best luck on here? Is there plenty of shore fishing here? Any info. would be great. Thanks!


----------



## James lucius

Hope you get em


----------

